

How Entanglement-Generating Satellites Will Make the Quantum Internet Global - macovich50
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/532216/how-entanglement-generating-satellites-will-make-the-quantum-internet-global/

======
trhway
>Entanglement is set to become a valuable resource that is likely to be bought
and sold, much like oil and gas today

now i know what will supplant bitcoin. Quantum ASIC entanglement miners - that
is the future! Like with wine, the older the entangled ensemble, the more
pricier it will be.

------
amelius
I'm curious: what exactly makes a photon lose its entanglement? Is it an
interaction with an atom (electron or nucleus)? If so, how can entangled
photons even propagate through matter (fiber glass or the atmosphere) without
becoming de-tangled? Or is this a special kind of interaction?

------
DennisP
Does this have any use besides encryption? Because strong encryption already
exists without all this.

~~~
jameskilton
This has nothing to do with encryption. This is building an instantaneous
global communication network using quantum entangled particles. One benefit,
at least as far as we understand this phenomenon, is that the transfer of
state between two entangled particles is untappable, making it the most secure
communication medium we know of today without requiring any encryption at all.

That understanding could, of course, completely change at any time.

~~~
_sword
> instantaneous global communication network

Unfortunately that is not true. The transportation of information is still
limited by the speed of light as you cannot transmit causal information via
the collapse and subsequent measurement of the states of entangled particles.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-
communication_theorem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-communication_theorem)

~~~
ganzuul
The wording of the article does not appear to support such a strong
conclusion.

